
Mozilla updates Common Voice dataset with 1,400 hours of speech for 18 languages - sizzle
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/28/mozilla-updates-common-voice-dataset-with-1400-hours-of-speech-across-19-languages/
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19270646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19270646)

also just repeating what Mozilla published, please submit the original source
in such cases.

------
ceiphr
This is great, voice-enabled app localization is about to get easier.

